Show HN: JavaScript-focused cloud database with direct access from the front end - metanautics
======
metanautics
Hi, I'm Will, the creator of Unbounded. I co-founded the security company
Cambia, later acquired by Tripwire, Inc.

Unbounded is a schemaless, serverless, NoSQL cloud database accessible from
the frontend that you query with JavaScript.

If you can code it, it's a valid query.

Store any JSON data with no limitations on primary key names, property names
or embedded objects. Map, reduce, and receive query results to your webhooks.
Free tier for life.

Getting started with Unbounded:

How to store data remotely in a react web app:

[https://medium.com/@will.a.weisser/storing-data-remotely-
in-...](https://medium.com/@will.a.weisser/storing-data-remotely-in-a-react-
web-app-with-unbounded-b017f9f60a57)

Creating a Zero-Setup Microservice:

[https://medium.com/@will.a.weisser/create-a-zero-setup-
micro...](https://medium.com/@will.a.weisser/create-a-zero-setup-microservice-
with-unbounded-3d2a114db4)

Part 2: Searching and Updating with JavaScript

[https://medium.com/@will.a.weisser/unbounded-microservice-
pa...](https://medium.com/@will.a.weisser/unbounded-microservice-
part-2-searching-and-updating-with-javascript-b389298a7000)

Unbounded was conceived as an elegant solution to the problems introduced by
managing massive contact lists for an enterprise CRM platform, while being
carefully designed to reduce developer friction.

For example, one reason we use JavaScript as a query language is because it's
likely a language you're already familiar with, instead of forcing you to
learn yet another quirky dialect of SQL.

Unbounded is more than a database, it’s a turnkey way to create a data
transformation pipeline that can scale, without setting up servers, lambda
functions, message queues, task processors, “Glue,” etc.

You send us JavaScript, and we'll execute it against your data in parallel,
writing the results back to disk or sending them to you via S3 or webhooks,
while queuing and retrying any failures. At the same time, you can still
execute queries directly to pull out records like you would in a DBMS.

I'll be here to answer questions all day long!

~~~
towndrunk
So is this similar to Firebase?

~~~
metanautics
Similar in some ways, yes, but without some of Firebase's limitations and with
a much different query engine.

